

The meaning of open - pufuwozu
http://googlepublicpolicy.blogspot.com/2009/12/meaning-of-open.html

======
robk
Thoughtful article by Jonathan. For those who don't know him, he's the head of
all product at Google and is accountable to Eric, Larry and Sergey. He's
Marissa Mayer's boss.

